# Why the price difference in Tarmac Pro & Roubaix Pro frames?



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

I was looking at Spec website and noticed that Tarmac SL4 Pro frame shows a price of $3000 while the Roubaix SL3 Pro frame is listed at $2200.

If you buy a complete Pro level bike the price for Tarmac Pro and Roubaix Pro is the same at $5300-$5500.

Based upon the price of the complete bikes being the same, I see no reason the Tarmac Pro SL4 frame should be priced $800 higher than the Roubaix SL3 Pro frame.

Anyone have ideas why such the large price differencebetween the Tarmac SL3 Pro and Roubaix SL3 Pro frames? I'm wondering if it is just a price error on the website.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The answer to your frameset pricing question lies in the SL4 versus SL3 designations. For 2012, upper end Tarmacs went to SL4 while Roubaix's carried over the SL3 designation. 

Whether we agree on the _amount_ of price difference is another matter, but the supposed upgrade to SL4 for Tarmacs apparently warrants it as opposed to ~15% increase on the 'carry over' SL3 framesets. 

More SL4 info here:
Specialized Bicycle Components : THE NEW TARMAC SL4
(Note that_ some _features mentioned are also included on Roubaix SL3's)

Good question on the complete bike pricing. Given the fact that the 2012 Roubaix Pro's framesets are essentially the same as 2011's, I'd think that pricing would reflect that. If it's a bike you're seriously considering, I'd suggest checking with your LBS or contacting Spec directly. Could be an error on the website, but if not, I'd get the Tarmac. .


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> The answer to your frameset pricing question lies in the SL4 versus SL3 designations. For 2012, upper end Tarmacs went to SL4 while Roubaix's carried over the SL3 designation.
> 
> Whether we agree on the _amount_ of price difference is another matter, but the supposed upgrade to SL4 for Tarmacs apparently warrents it as opposed to ~15% increase on the 'carry over' SL3 framesets.
> 
> ...


I spoke to our rep about this a few weeks ago and he pushed it up the ladder to John Thompson, the marketing manager. What it boils down to, I think, is that Specialized feels they can get that money for the Roubaix, so they are going to charge that money for the Roubaix. I guess you could look at it as getting a good deal on a Tarmac SL4, instead of a bad one a Roubaix.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I spoke to our rep about this a few weeks ago and he pushed it up the ladder to John Thompson, the marketing manager. What it boils down to, I think, is that Specialized feels they can get that money for the Roubaix, so they are going to charge that money for the Roubaix. I guess you could look at it as getting a good deal on a Tarmac SL4, instead of a bad one a Roubaix.


JMO, but I think at the mid to upper levels Spec is over the top with pricing this year. Time (and inventory) will tell if their gamble pays off. 

I haven't poked around on other manufacturers websites so I don't know if this is a market trend, but (again, JMO) if someone's looking for a decent bike at a decent price, I think their complete bike offerings in the $2,100- $2,700 range are better bets. Good quality/ performance albeit with less bling.


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

It'll be a few months before I'm looking at getting a Tarmac Pro. I'm hoping they revamp the pricing, because I also think they are going over the top with the Pro and Sworks pricing for the Tarmac. I thought the Venge was steep, but a price hike on the Roubaix without even getting a frame overhaul is about just as dumb.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

In recent years Specialized have essentially sold out of bikes/frames half way through the model year. It seems to me that their solution to this is not to make more bikes/frames, but to instead raise the prices. This way they can match the demand to the availability, and make more profit. They'll stop raising prices once they've found balance. One can try to argue that price increases are due to improved technology, increased cost of R&D/manufacturing, materials cost, global economy issues, or exchange rates but I do not see these factors affecting other manufacturer's prices to anything like the same degree.

But in a way their choices are saving money for me - there's just no way I'm going to buy another Specialized bike or frame at these prices. I'm going to keep on riding that out-dated/obsolete 2009 model for a few more years. On a group ride someone actually asked me if I had a new bike - I said "no, not a new bike, just a clean one!".


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> ... there's just no way I'm going to buy another Specialized bike or frame at these prices. I'm going to keep on riding that out-dated/obsolete 2009 model for a few more years.


C'mon ukbloke. You mean to say you're willing to forego that .002 MPH average speed increase just to save ~$4k or so???


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> C'mon ukbloke. You mean to say you're willing to forego that .002 MPH average speed increase just to save ~$4k or so???


Indeed! And I will admit that it is largely a thought exercise on my part with no actual money to make a real purchase. It keeps me occupied and keeps me abreast of the year to year changes in the Specialized line-up. I am tempted by that 2012 Allez frame-set to update my obsolete second bike!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I am tempted by that 2012 Allez frame-set to update my obsolete second bike!


I'm thinking steel for my rain/ trainer bike. Speaking of which, I noticed they discontiuned the steel Allez. I guess that was predictable, but IMO kinda sad, nonetheless.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I figured it was one of the following 3 options:

1. Price error on one of the 2 Pro level frames
2. Spesh is offering a better deal on the Tarmac Pro bike than they are on the Roubaix Pro bike
3. Spesh is putting the screws to those who purchase a Roubaix Pro complete bike.

It looks like it is a combination of option 2 & 3 heavily slanted towards option 3

I have a 2009 Roubaix Expert. I was considering a 2012 SL3 Roubaix Pro frame to be built up with my components. I would never pay $5k or anywhere close to that for a new Roubaix Pro bike, but I might consider $2k for a new 2012 Roubaix Pro frame.

I've also been considering the Gunnar Sport steel frame which starts at around $1200 for a frame & fork. I saw one at LBS earlier today that had custom Waterford paint. It was both simple and stunning at the same time and there is probably not another one like it on the planet. This is beginning to look like the best option for me.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> I spoke to our rep about this a few weeks ago and he pushed it up the ladder to John Thompson, the marketing manager. What it boils down to, I think, is that Specialized feels they can get that money for the Roubaix, so they are going to charge that money for the Roubaix. *I guess you could look at it as getting a good deal on a Tarmac SL4, instead of a bad one a Roubaix*.


Thanks for the reply. The underlined part only works for the Tarmac shopppers!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gtpharr said:


> I've also been considering the Gunnar Sport steel frame which starts at around $1200 for a frame & fork. I saw one at LBS earlier today that had custom Waterford paint. It was both simple and stunning at the same time and there is probably not another one like it on the planet. This is beginning to look like the best option for me.


You may already know this, but Gunnars are essentially Waterfords (made in the same factory buy the same workers), just with less 'finish' work. The paint process is exactly the same (I know this because I inquired - might still have the email response if you're interested). 

Also, for about $375 more they'll do custom. Might be a consideration of you wanted to duplicate the Roubaix. All things considered, I think a buyer would be hard pressed to beat a Gunnar for the price.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

gtpharr said:


> I was looking at Spec website and noticed that Tarmac SL4 Pro frame shows a price of $3000 while the Roubaix SL3 Pro frame is listed at $2200.
> 
> If you buy a complete Pro level bike the price for Tarmac Pro and Roubaix Pro is the same at $5300-$5500.
> 
> ...


I dont understand too, the roubaix must be more expensive because of the zertz insertions


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

gtpharr said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I figured it was one of the following 3 options:
> 
> 1. Price error on one of the 2 Pro level frames
> 2. Spesh is offering a better deal on the Tarmac Pro bike than they are on the Roubaix Pro bike
> ...


I actually considered the same reasoning and purchased the Roubaix Frame. Why pay $5300 for a factory assembled bike when I could do it for less that $4k. I really wanted the Tarmac, but wasn't again going to pay $5200 for the factory product and $3k for the frame was just outside my price point.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There was rumoured to be a Tarmac Expert SL3 frame-set for 2012 at a similar price to the 2011 Pro Frameset, eg. around $2000. This would have filled a missing price-point in their range, but it hasn't appeared on the web-site yet. I think they had to push the SL4 Pro frameset out to $3000 because of their across the board price increases, and because it is closer than ever to the qualities of the S-Works frame. Their hand got forced on this because they had to have a Ui2 Pro bike at a (somewhat) competitive price.

My feeling is that the 2012 Pro Tarmac bikes are better value (relative to the Expert and S-Works bikes) than in previous years. It also seems much better value to buy the Pro bike than the Pro frame-set. I say relative, because I think all the mid to high-end prices have become completely ridiculous.


----------

